# Typical problem or just me?



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well as most of us know we started out at our homtown shows as a kid, and i was wondering does anyone every go back to their hometown shows and find that nobody really talks to you because you have a really fast horse that can't be beat? 

Well i'm having this problem and i really dont like it because none of my friends will talk to me and I haven't changed at all since we left WI other then getting some more horses. The only thing they said to me at the last show was, go hang out with your own type their over there and they pointed to some pretty rich people. It really get on my nerves that people just look down on you because you have a fast horse. 

Does anybody else have this problem and if you do what have you done to fix it? if you have fixed it at all


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

i havnt had this problem but they just sound jealous and rude and if people are like that because your horse is better then they werent friends to begin with, i wouldnt waste my time on them. I'd just keep beating them with your fast horse if they want to be rude and spiteful.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

ive tried ignoreing them but it's hard when the show is only like 10 people in a class


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

They obviously arent your friends. Sounds like they are sore losers. I'd make new friends.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i have make new friends at big show but they dont come to all the small "hometown" rodeos i go to


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just be you. Maybe they'll come back around.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've had the opposite problem (Not having the 20k horse, etc) and you just need to be yourself and not worry about them.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well spastic i dont have the 20k horse that i race in barrels, buddy is one of my many auction horses and i only paid 800 dollars for him, pretty good price on a horse like him, but if the guy that owned the auction house knew what he had in buddy he would never have sold him, thats why i get to take buddy down to their auction next year


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

buddy09 said:


> well spastic i dont have the 20k horse that i race in barrels, buddy is one of my many auction horses and i only paid 800 dollars for him, pretty good price on a horse like him, but if the guy that owned the auction house knew what he had in buddy he would never have sold him, thats why i get to take buddy down to their auction next year



^^And? What, sell him, your perfect horse? 

Well if you don't like how you are treated at the rodeos, *don't go, plain and simple*.

Maybe it isn't everyone else who has the problem, *just* *you.
*
IMHO, if you act like you do at shows like you do on here, talking about your perfect, $**000, horses that can never lose, I wouldn't talk to you either. It just comes off as snobby. 

Now this is my opinion mind you, I am not saying you are a snob, but if every single person has a problem with you, you might want to look at how *you* are acting, not them.


----------



## Hope2B (Dec 5, 2009)

I know buddy09 pretty well and i travel alot with her, i think she ment take buddy(her horse) down to the auction house for their rodeo. She really isn't snobby and her horses aren't perfect, nobody can ever be perfect.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

First I am going to say that I do not know you your horse or the people at the shows. You say local rodeo?? Not sure if you are actually talking a RODEO or just a local show with several events.

First if it is a local show with several events and you are there to have fun they enter other events and skip the speed events. This will help your horse to be well rounded and you will not be competing against these people. This is what I do. When a local show offers reining I do not enter the reining class unless I have a green reining who I am schooling and I enter the class with the understanding I am JUST Schooling and not to judge the horse. Just would not be fair any other way in most cases.

If there is more then one level of speed events like there is around here even at the local speed shows as they are NBHA move up in class.


Other then that just suck it up or do not go to the small shows just the larger ones where you have more competition.

Also the way YOU act when you win is just as important as how you act when you loose. Might want to think about that too.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, this is just me, but if people were being downright rude to me like that I'd ignore them and really give them something to be jealous about and I'd keep kicking all of their butts, gracefully, of course.

Friends will always come and go, don't sweat it, especially since you're not living in WI anymore! Be glad you have the opportunity to live in a different place and make new, better friends.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Also, you could bring your own family or friends to the show! I know a lot of "horsie" and "non horise" people who would love to take a Saturday off and go to a show.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I always show local and people dispise me for it. I do very very well and often people wont talk to me after because I beat them. They only talk to me if they place over me. Some people are just shallow and selfish.


----------



## Hope2B (Dec 5, 2009)

they are rodeos, i go to most of them with her and we compete against eachother. They have about 15 - 20 people on saturday friday has about 5 - 8 and sunday usually only has like 6. It's the GNCR


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

wow pretty bad friends. i dont have friends at the local shows i go too,everyone is very competeitive and very shallow and they stay in their own little bubbles most of the time.their expecially competitive because most of the events are for the gaited breeds.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

buddy09 said:


> well spastic i dont have the 20k horse that i race in barrels, buddy is one of my many auction horses and i only paid 800 dollars for him, pretty good price on a horse like him, but if the guy that owned the auction house knew what he had in buddy he would never have sold him, thats why i get to take buddy down to their auction next year


 

OH OK now I get it!! You dont have a 20k barrel horse but EVERY other event you do. That just make soo much sense!! When you talk on here it doesnt make much sense first you say and talk about your expensive horse and now apparently you dont own them???


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Sometimes when you have left a local level series to show at a higher level, there will be jealousy (sp?) I don't know how old you are, but teenagers can often times be the worse, although adults can sometimes not be far behind. You just do the best you can, and question WHY are you going to this show in the first place. If it's to see friends - don't go. If it's to work on you or your horse, do what you need to do to accomplish your goals.

For example - I grew up showing at the local county fair and local series, but my parents provided me with the opportunity to keep advancing, and I eventually moved on to QH shows. I have a retired mare that hasn't been shown in 5+ years, and is actually a broodmare now. I went with my parents to the county fair (they were on their rope horses) and showed her. She was out of condition, and hadn't had a saddle on her for over a year. Literally pulled out of the pasture, bathed, and clipped. People about had a fit that I was showing her, because it was "unfair" and "cheating." I had gone to have fun with my parents, on the most "fair" horse I had, and those people almost ruined my day. But I was there to have fun with my family, to ride my old horse that I grew up on, so I did. It made the day harder, and I don't know if I'll go back. But if that's the only show I can go to with my family, then I will


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Arabs i do have many expensive barrel horses but my best one is buddy.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

Ugh im not even being rude/mean right now but I really truly am confused can you PLEASE explain this to me, so you paid 800$ but hes your best and not worth 20k+ but the others are?? somone help me PLEASE!!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

You just so happen to have a fast horse.
So, what..
They don't.
I'd take some pride in that.. Really:-|

If they want to be sore losers, and not be happy for you then they don't sound like friends..
I just wouldn't brag to much about it, or go about bringing attention like this about it, and yourself..

It really don't matter if he was $100,000,000, or $200.
He's a good horse:?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

buddy09, if buddy is your best horse, and you actually do have 20k horses... Then you got cheated and ripped off!!!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

This may be a silly question...But, what does 20k mean?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

it means 20 000 dollars
Don't worry, that wasn't a stupid question 

Sorry buddy, I was a little harsh... Or buddy is just a good horse and u got a one in a million deal...


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Holy horse feathers!!!

You have a $20000 horse??
You only paid $800 for him, or did I miss understand?

I would hold on to that horse for dear life, and pay no attention to whatever your 'friends' think about that..

I definetly wouldn't sell him for a silly reason of that sort :?

((I thought I read that in this thread somewhere, excuse me if I'm wrong))


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

personally i think its really rude to go to big shows with one horse & then take that same horse to small hometown shows or rodeos. 
that would be like me taking my horse to a show & jumping in a 4ft class & taking that same horse down the road & jumping in a 2ft class....

people go to hometown small rodeos or shows for a reason, because they dont have the money, resources, or training to go to the bigger ones. if you have the money, resources, or training to travel all over the country going to big/pro rodeos why do you even care about hometown rodeos ?

or you could be lying.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm sorry, but it sounds to me like you bragging in a way, but doing the innocent bit to get attention somehow?

If you act this way at the 'hometown rodeos' like you do on the forum,
I see why you get treated in such a manner..

Or, like Gypsygirl said your fibbing..


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

well i've got nothing against buying a horse for cheap and selling them for more later. 
we bought my sister's horse for 1500 and 1 year and a half later we were getting offered over 10k for him.

but to me, if you are on a horse competing at a national level thats very unfair to take him to small shows. Because the people who are competing there are doing it to get places to qualify for the big shows, and if you are already qualified then you are taking the points and placings that they need.

If you had just bought the horse, or had not really competed on it and it was still very fast (naturally and through training at home) then thats just luck and hard work from you and you have no need to worry about what people think and say.

But if you are going back with your good horse then you are hindering other people who worked hard from reaching your level and they probably find that annoying.


that aside, 

you probably realise all of the above posts are correct in theory..... so why did you need to post this thread?

if you feel the need to brag about flogging people at local shows you are on the wrong forum.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Folks, Buddy09 has been banned so she can't respond.


----------

